# Wasp Wednesday



## mrg (Jun 17, 2020)

Thought I’d try something new, here’s a 59 Wasp. Let’s see some Wasp’s!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 17, 2020)

1953


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 21, 2020)

'59 with '70s wheels.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 21, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> 1953View attachment 1213179
> 
> View attachment 1213178




Nah ahhh. That's a 1954 D-12 Wasp with a possible late 53 stamped serial. The D-12 was named the Meteor for 1953. The first year for the Wasp was 1954 and the only year with painted S-2's.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 21, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Nah ahhh. That's a 1954 D-12 Wasp with a possible late 53 stamped serial. The D-12 was named the Meteor for 1953. The first year for the Wasp was 1954 and the only year with painted S-2's.



I see. Here's the serial number. *C65391.*


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 21, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> I see. Here's the serial number. *C65391.*




Oh my, one of the dreaded C serials of the 50's used 100 times over.   *C65391 *was stamped on November 12, 1953, among other dates, but this year it falls right into place with the normal model year change over with these serial numbers being used on drop outs that were used to build frames for the next year's models. Sweet example barnyguey.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 21, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Oh my, one of the dreaded C serials of the 50's used 100 times over.   *C65391 *was stamped on November 12, 1953, among other dates, but this year it falls right into place with the normal model year change over with these serial numbers being used on drop outs that were used to build frames for the next year's models. Sweet example barnyguey.



Thank you very much. I love it. 

 It sounds like it may be one of the first Wasps to roll off the production line?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 21, 2020)

24 inch wasp 1954 metallic blue....rustic relic


----------



## Demzie (Jun 21, 2020)

My Dads '54 Original Paint.
I had the White Walls taken off when it arrived for Fathers Day two years ago now and replaced them with the Original Schwinn Typhoon Cords. 
The pedals I had swapped with period correct but not correct Torrington 10s yet. 

This is the bike my Dad had as a kid so the gift seemed appropriate. 

First year for Metallic Green. 

Erin


----------



## Awhipple (Jun 21, 2020)

Does my wasp tattoo count? It goes with my 56.


----------



## Awhipple (Jun 21, 2020)

Awhipple said:


> Does my wasp tattoo count? It goes with my 56.


----------



## mrg (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh, Wow, not much action on the thread title day " Wasp Wednesday" and came alive today.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jun 24, 2020)

My 61 heavy duty. This bike is built like a rock. Love riding it!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Jun 24, 2020)

What year is that purty red one Frank @cyclonecoaster.com. My other 59 I don’t own anymore!


----------



## ricobike (Jul 8, 2020)

Here's one I just dug out to take for a ride in honor of Wasp Wednesday.  1955 or 57 Opal Green Wasp.  Bike was missing the fenders when I bought it and I added original paint fenders and an original paint rack.  I also added a Super Rocket Ray and some truss rods to finish it off.  Not perfect, but I always wanted a balloon tire bike in this color and finally found something I could live with .


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 8, 2020)

*@mrg that is a last year balloon tire 1964 WASP - NOS *


----------



## mrg (Jul 8, 2020)

My old 54 now being enjoyed by another Caber


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 8, 2020)

black and creme seems very popular on this thread


----------



## Casual dreamer (Jul 8, 2020)

Some of mine


----------



## King Louie (Jul 10, 2020)

56 Wasp with 3 speed SA with 




S2 conversion


----------



## mrg (Jul 10, 2020)

@King Louie, I thought it was FENDER-LESS FRIDAY!


----------



## ricobike (Sep 2, 2020)

Did someone say more black?  Here are my black Wasps, Standard 1963, and Heavy Duty 1964.


----------



## kunzog (Sep 2, 2020)

here's mine


----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 2, 2020)

My Wasp


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## mruiz (Sep 15, 2020)

This is my blue 1959, I now has the correct handle bars and unique seat,  15 years in my hands.


----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2021)

Wow, Wasp Wednesday, been a while, here is a pair, 54 equipped & 59 unequipped out and about!


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Feb 19, 2021)

My Black 59 WASP


----------



## mrg (Feb 19, 2021)

Wasp Wednesday?


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Feb 19, 2021)

Man this Texas weather has me not knowing what day it is.


----------



## Manhrs (Aug 4, 2021)

I found this paperboy Wasp just a few miles from the bike shop where it was originally sold . The guy even had a nice set of Uniroyal Nobbys . This is going to be a fall project


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 4, 2021)

Here is one I have


----------

